# Car Specs and transfers



## Dwett (Oct 17, 2008)

Coming from Canada to Dubai ASAP as a transfer.

Looked at the details on importing my vehicle and was wondering:

1) Vehicle must meet UAE specifications. Where would I find these?
2) Are North American vehicles built to withstand the environment?

Anyone with any experience, comments would be appreciated.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Dwett said:


> Coming from Canada to Dubai ASAP as a transfer.
> 
> Looked at the details on importing my vehicle and was wondering:
> 
> ...


I would not import a vehicle to UAE. The Canadian vehicles are made for the winter and may not withstand the heat. Once you factor in the shipping, modifications etc it is not worth it. In addition cars are not expensive as in Canada so you will have no resale here. Do you plan to take the vehicle back after the transfer- if so you will have to make the modifications again for registration in Canada. I would just sell the vehicle in Canada. Alternatively ask your employer to provide you with a vehicle while you are here. Which province are you coming from?


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

I had the same idea coming from Aus, but just the conversion cost I was quoted was about $25,000 (that's what my car costs now), I was also advised that the A/C units of the cars in the UAE are larger to work in high temperatures.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dwett said:


> Coming from Canada to Dubai ASAP as a transfer.
> 
> Looked at the details on importing my vehicle and was wondering:
> 
> ...


There's loads of US spec cars for sale here, so it obviously pays to import them, as for the fabled "gulf specs" it actually doesn't exist, other than the fact that the beep goes off around 120kph, and the warning signs on the rear view misrrors are in Arabic! If you're sending over a container with your furniture etc. in then put the car in there too. Only thing is it must be left hand drive, if it's not it wont get passed...


----------



## didave (Nov 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> There's loads of US spec cars for sale here, so it obviously pays to import them, as for the fabled "gulf specs" it actually doesn't exist, other than the fact that the beep goes off around 120kph, and the warning signs on the rear view misrrors are in Arabic! If you're sending over a container with your furniture etc. in then put the car in there too. Only thing is it must be left hand drive, if it's not it wont get passed...


Hi, were you able to find the specs or decide if you want to ship or not, I am in Toronto and moving to Dubai and wondering if it is more sensible to ship, cars are more expensive in Dubai (trust me) my husband's been there 3 weeks and has researched resale cars, they are much cheaper here my friend. Even with the shipping cost my car will cost me $4-5k more to buy in UAE!

Let me know what you found and I will share if I find other stuff!

Thanks
DiDave


----------

